# New Sworks Roubaix!



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I picked up my new bike last night and got my first ride in this morning. What a fantastic bike this is. I had rode one at a demo day and loved it then also. I liked it so much I sold my Trek Domane P1 and this is what I ended up with. 

It should be a nice weekend of riding here in AZ and will be getting some better pics in the sun! These pics do not do the frame color justice!


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

Very nice! What shop did you get it from?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

VanillaGorila said:


> Very nice! What shop did you get it from?


Sabino Cycles here in Tucson and thank you. I really need some better pics lol


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Very cool, it looks looks darker in your photos than on the Specialized website.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> Very cool, it looks looks darker in your photos than on the Specialized website.


It isn't those pics are in the shade I will grab some new ones today. It almost has to be seen in parson as I thought the website photos didn't look good either.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

I purchased this bike in 2013 and just replaced my first set of tires. It is a pleasure to ride. The only issues I've had are the rear hub ticking (warranty) and the left di2 plug at the shifter coming unplugged. I suspect the bar tape caused the last one. Enjoy, she is a beauty.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen a Sworks bike with no Sworks on the down tube. What happened to the graphic on the bike?
Can you define why you believe this bike is better than the Domane you replaced it with?
Congrats. Beautiful bike.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a Sworks bike with no Sworks on the down tube. What happened to the graphic on the bike?
> Can you define why you believe this bike is better than the Domane you replaced it with?
> Congrats. Beautiful bike.


Looks like custom paint?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

It's there on the Specialized site. The "S-Works" letters are there but hard to make out since they are also red.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are some better pics and a pic of my wife's bike in there also. Did my 2nd ride this morning and it felt great. Got to ride some rough road and actually go over some pavers lol it is was nice and smooth. My shop got the fit spot on just need my bars and stem that are on back order!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Ah red on red... The true Murdered out


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a Sworks bike with no Sworks on the down tube. What happened to the graphic on the bike?
> Can you define why you believe this bike is better than the Domane you replaced it with?
> Congrats. Beautiful bike.



I will do my best to give you why I like it better! I had my Domane for 15 months and about 2500 miles. It was a great bike and I have nothing bad to say about it. I was coming off of a Madone 5.2 and really like the fit and smoother ride of the Domane. 

The Roubaix is stiffer but the ride is just as smooth. I did a demo ride a shop had set up and I immediately felt a huge difference on my first ride with the Roubaix. The next day I did another ride on my bike and was amazed that it felt loose compared to the Roubaix. On the Roubaix when you want to go it moves. On my Domane it made me work harder to achieve the same thing. The Roubaix handles more like a Tarmac or a Madone it is quick steering but still comfortable! The first two rides I have done are normal rides we do so I have a great comparison. I am more than pleased with the Roubaix which is what matters the most. People still need to ride whatever they are interested in to see what works for them.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

carbonLORD said:


> Ah red on red... The true Murdered out


I really like it! By the way glad your bike is fixed that would be a drag.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

brianb21 said:


> I really like it! By the way glad your bike is fixed that would be a drag.


You and me both! I threw down 140 km on it yesterday (some through cobbles) and it's good to go!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful bike ! I'm toying with the idea of selling my 2012 Roubaix Expert and get a Tarmac but everytime i ride this bike i realize this frame is all I need for my road rides. I'll probably get a newer Roubaix frame later on this summer as everyone says the 2013 on frames are a totally different story.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments just got back form a nice ride! I have found the bike for me! I think I have a wire loose on the left shifter as it was only going into the big ring 50% of the time today but that will be taken care of tomorrow!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

brianb21 said:


> I will do my best to give you why I like it better! I had my Domane for 15 months and about 2500 miles. It was a great bike and I have nothing bad to say about it. I was coming off of a Madone 5.2 and really like the fit and smoother ride of the Domane.
> 
> The Roubaix is stiffer but the ride is just as smooth. I did a demo ride a shop had set up and I immediately felt a huge difference on my first ride with the Roubaix. The next day I did another ride on my bike and was amazed that it felt loose compared to the Roubaix. On the Roubaix when you want to go it moves. On my Domane it made me work harder to achieve the same thing. The Roubaix handles more like a Tarmac or a Madone it is quick steering but still comfortable! The first two rides I have done are normal rides we do so I have a great comparison. I am more than pleased with the Roubaix which is what matters the most. People still need to ride whatever they are interested in to see what works for them.


Thanks for your comments. The Domane is a hell of good bike as well and so tall praise if you notice a substantial difference. You also have chosen the flagship Sworks Roubaix with 11r carbon so no doubt it goes like a rocket with the energy transfer you note. I have a '12 SL3 Pro Roubaix and just can't part with it because it is so outstanding. Reviews of the new SL4 Roubaix reveal the bike is perhaps stiff to a fault in the rear triangle...what gives it such fantastic energy transfer. Because I think Spesh nailed the overall compliance of the SL3 Roubaix...perfect balance of power transfer..still a very stiff bike...but the rear triangle absorbs bumps a bit more. So I am conflicted on upgrading the SL4 because of its ride quality and may wait for the SL5 to see what Specialized does next. 

I love the look of your bike. It is quite unique in this day of bill board graphics pasted all over frames in large letters. Of course if I were to pony up for a Sworks Roubaix, I may want the Sworks graphic to stand out a bit more to show off. 
Ride safe and often.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> Thanks for your comments. The Domane is a hell of good bike as well and so tall praise if you notice a substantial difference. You also have chosen the flagship Sworks Roubaix with 11r carbon so no doubt it goes like a rocket with the energy transfer you note. I have a '12 SL3 Pro Roubaix and just can't part with it because it is so outstanding. Reviews of the new SL4 Roubaix reveal the bike is perhaps stiff to a fault in the rear triangle...what gives it such fantastic energy transfer. Because I think Spesh nailed the overall compliance of the SL3 Roubaix...perfect balance of power transfer..still a very stiff bike...but the rear triangle absorbs bumps a bit more. So I am conflicted on upgrading the SL4 because of its ride quality and may wait for the SL5 to see what Specialized does next.
> 
> I love the look of your bike. It is quite unique in this day of bill board graphics pasted all over frames in large letters. Of course if I were to pony up for a Sworks Roubaix, I may want the Sworks graphic to stand out a bit more to show off.
> Ride safe and often.


I will and thank you! the wife and I are heading out again in the morning up Mt Lemmon for a bit should get some great riding and and a few nice ride photos!


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

That is some SWEEEEEEET GOODNESS!!!!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Had a great ride this morning!


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Love that paint scheme, looks great.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

You got yourself a beautiful bike there Brian. Love that color. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoundz (Sep 4, 2006)

Is your wife's bike an Amira?
If so, is that the Frame only color option for 2014? 
What size is it and how does she like it?

Thanks!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

George M said:


> You got yourself a beautiful bike there Brian. Love that color. :thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

ghoundz said:


> Is your wife's bike an Amira?
> If so, is that the Frame only color option for 2014?
> What size is it and how does she like it?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes that is her Amira. That frame is a 2014 she used to have the 2013 all white one. The seatube devoloped some hairline paint cracks or carbon cracks not sure which so they sent her this as a replacment. This bike is much easier for me to clean lol. That all white one was nice but man what a pain to clean.

The size is a 54 and it fits her perfect. She loves it and i dont think she will change it up. I upgraded her to the DI2 and the bike has been fantastic.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't normally like red but thats a beauty. I used to live in Tucson myself. Some great riding there.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, The red looks good.
Was hoping to see a silver one.
Just waiting for one to come in.

Sure glad you & wife enjoy the rides.

.
Do you prefer the DI over the manual 9000 ?

.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> I don't normally like red but thats a beauty. I used to live in Tucson myself. Some great riding there.


Love it here I can put up with the heat for a few months for the awesome winters we have!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

dkilburn said:


> Hey, The red looks good.
> Was hoping to see a silver one.
> Just waiting for one to come in.
> 
> ...


Thanks and yes I had DI on my domane. I love it and will never own a bike without it. Once it is set you are done no cable stretch or adjustments needed. I think it just really comes down to what you like both are excellent.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate to say this ---- but you'll be lucky if that bike isn't stolen. Some won't be able to help it either.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

dealraker said:


> I hate to say this ---- but you'll be lucky if that bike isn't stolen. Some won't be able to help it either.


Well i hope that doesnt happen but i do have seperate ins policy's on both our bikes. And i never leave it out anywhere or on a rack!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey - You sold me on the RED one. Was told it's frame only color.
You picked a great color.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

dkilburn said:


> Hey - You sold me on the RED one. Was told it's frame only color.
> You picked a great color.


Thanks I really like it. The fit is killer for me and it makes riding enjoyable. It is a frame only in this color but I like building the parts I want! Post some pics she you get it.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*New one coming*

The Red one came to the shop.
They have started the build.
Some parts still on back order per the shop.


```

```


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

dkilburn said:


> The Red one came to the shop.
> They have started the build.
> Some parts still on back order per the shop.
> 
> ...


Man that's pretty. That bike deserves at least a DA crank tho. 
Congrats. Please post pics of the build.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice you will love it! Any eta on when your parts will be in?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

An updated photo from my aft ride!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

brianb21 said:


> An updated photo from my aft ride!


That bike is just awesome Brian. Love it.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> That bike is just awesome Brian. Love it.


thank you I feel the same lol! Riding it is a pure joy.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

did you notice the yellow sign? There is a seriously steep decent that is short with a tight right turn into an uphill. Many a bike rider has been taken out in an ambulance there. It is a fun loop with one way traffic and some great climbing.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Morning, That's a nice place to ride. One Way traffic. I'm sure the route is a good one. The bike is really a nice one. Enjoy.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw this frameset in person at the Specialized Dealer event this year in Colorado. This color just pops in the sunlight. Definitely bike hotness.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> I saw this frameset in person at the Specialized Dealer event this year in Colorado. This color just pops in the sunlight. Definitely bike hotness.


Thanks I really like it.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

All I can say for sure is that the color in much , much nicer in real life. You have sold me on the color!
Thank you.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

A terrific bike to take out in such a beautiful area to ride. That combination adds years of youthful vitality. Plain and simple; riding bikes we invest in to get us up and out: priceless.

Brian, would you mind sharing your frames size as well as wheel set impression when you have an opportunity...

Cheers,
don


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> A terrific bike to take out in such a beautiful area to ride. That combination adds years of youthful vitality. Plain and simple; riding bikes we invest in to get us up and out: priceless.
> 
> Brian, would you mind sharing your frames size as well as wheel set impression when you have an opportunity...
> 
> ...


No problem i ride a 58 cm frame. The Roval CLX 40 wheels are great they are smooth and quiet. I am using the Roubaix 23/25 mm tire on them. I really like these tires they ride well. The braking on the wheels is good but i only had my old Bontrager Aeulos 5's to compare them to. I will say that the Bontrager wheels would flex when i was out of the saddle climbing i could hear them rub the pads. These wheels are dead silent!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

brianb21 said:


> No problem i ride a 58 cm frame. The Roval CLX 40 wheels are great they are smooth and quiet. I am using the Roubaix 23/25 mm tire on them. I really like these tires they ride well. The braking on the wheels is good but i only had my old Bontrager Aeulos 5's to compare them to. I will say that the Bontrager wheels would flex when i was out of the saddle climbing i could hear them rub the pads. These wheels are dead silent!


I should add to this that in the wind they are great. I dont get the being blown sideways feel like i did on the bigger wheels i use to own. I think the price is right and quality is great. I do descend down Mt Lemmon here in Tucson once a week and have set a few PR's with them lol!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

brianb21 said:


> I should add to this that in the wind they are great. I dont get the being blown sideways feel like i did on the bigger wheels i use to own. I think the price is right and quality is great. I do descend down Mt Lemmon here in Tucson once a week and *have set a few PR's with them lol!*


Thanks for your feedback Brian. 

Also, I did chuckle a bit at the end with your reference to PR's. Don't know if you use; but I've shut down my Strava activity...man...that stuff began to rule my rides :O


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> Thanks for your feedback Brian.
> 
> Also, I did chuckle a bit at the end with your reference to PR's. Don't know if you use; but I've shut down my Strava activity...man...that stuff began to rule my rides :O


Strava is fun i just use it for my personal gains and seeing if i am doing better. I just like to ride so it is a bonus to see how i did!


----------

